#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Nace cp ii past question papers please

## gogbeche

Can someone help me out with nace cp ii pasr question papers or guide me on materials to focus for my nace cp ii exams.

See More: Nace cp ii past question papers please

----------


## Khayyam

Please explain ? What do you want ? A sample quiz or etc..

----------


## mserdaneh

Questions, hints, tips, ...etc

----------


## Khayyam

Hi 
Please send es your e-mail adres to : dag.erol@gmail.com

----------


## unlock

unlocksystem@gmail.com

#Khayyam #

----------


## mserdaneh

my email: mserdaneh@yahoo.com

Thank you

----------


## gentle4evr

please send to my email ghamas3a@aramco.com.sa

----------


## muhammadimran

Please send the quetions to my email address shaikhimranm@rediffmail.com

----------


## Doll baby

Hi I was wondering if u have any advice for me taking the exam and any info would be greatly appreciated! Level 1

----------


## apolo313

Hi, can you please send me CP2 sample questions too?

----------


## sherif255

Hi all *
any one get NACE CIP 2 exam question * please share*

thanks

----------


## sherif255

Hi all *
any one get NACE CIP 2 exam question * please share*

thanks

----------


## Bert

Also need the same.. Can somebody help? Thanks

See More: Nace cp ii past question papers please

----------

